# Affordable Ways to Massage Your Body



## Hawke (Jun 6, 2007)

Greetings and Salutations,

Thought these tips might help some people here on the forum.

Foam Roll
http://www.power-systems.com/news/01_26_06.aspx?src=RSS
Target and Walmart sell these. 

Body Rolling (DO NOT PLACE BALLS AGAINST THE SPINE)
http://tuberose.com/Body_Rolling.html 
YAMUNA sells these but they are expensive.
http://www.yamunabodyrolling.com

Relaxercise (recommended book)
Sample Chapter: http://www.creationsmagazine.com/articles/C84/Bersin.html
You can buy this book on Amazon.com

Guidelines and Tips:
If any of these exercises hurt (sharp pain), STOP.  Try to adapt the exercise where there is no sharp pain, but maybe a dull ache.  Rolling along a foam roll or rubber ball will give you some discomfort, so do not go that deep.  Use your hands or feet to ease off the pressure.

If any of these exercises makes you feel uncomfortable, do not do them.

DISCLAIMER:  I am *NOT* a doctor.  If you are hurt seek medical attention.  Ask your doctor before you attempt to use any of these exercises.

Peace


----------

